# Power Bait



## wackelschwanz (15. September 2021)

Hallo ich war schon länger nicht mehr auf Forellen los gewesen, nun hab ich mit erschrecken festgestellt das einige Gläser Power Bait zwar noch fast voll sind, diese aber hart geworden sind.
Gibt es da ein Hausmittel mit dem man sie wieder  weich und knetbar bekommt ?

Gruß W.


----------



## Nuesse (15. September 2021)

__





						Powerbait wieder  geschmeidig machen
					

Hallo Forellenangler .  Ich habe längere Zeit nicht auf Forellen geangelt . Jetzt  wollte ich mal wieder gehen , habe aber festgestellt, das der Teig etwas spröde geworden ist . Da ich ihn ungern wegschmeißen möchte , mein Frage an euch . hat jemand eine Idee wie man den Teig wieder schön...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## yukonjack (15. September 2021)

Zur Not hilft Spucke.


----------



## rippi (15. September 2021)

Bevorzugen würde ich vielleicht PEG 1000, aber ich denke du kannst auch locker ein anders PEG nehmen, notfalls als viskose wässrige Lösung.


----------

